

Be Aware, Hollywood Steals Copyrights - Vjachik
http://passwordbreaker.blogspot.com/2009/07/be-aware-hollywood-steals-copyrights.html
This story began in 2003 the Santa Monica-based filmed entertainment company released the long-awaited sequel to the blockbusters The Terminator and Terminator II which was called Terminator 3: The Rise of the Machines. Terminator 3 was quite a success and as every movie in the series it has got its fans.
======
chrisbennet
"I’d written my first program PwlTool*. This program could be used to reveal
cached passwords in the Windows 95 operating system..."

I wonder what legal use such a program would have? Perhaps this (theft of
copyrighted material) is karma at work.

------
cperciva
I'm not a lawyer, but my guess is that using someone's source code for its
artistic value in a movie would count as fair use.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It doesn't fall into any of the fair use exceptions. The USA fair use
exceptions are far more liberal than in other jurisdictions. Simply because
the use was not anticipated in the creation of the work doesn't mean that you
are free (libre) to do it.

Is it parody? Is it educational? Is it news reporting? Is it an insubstantial
part? No, not "fair use" in the UK.

In the US there's the notion of the use being incidental, which definitely
works for documentaries but I think you'd be hard to swing it in this
instance. With a good lawyer he should be able to win that case IMO.

This is not legal advice, I'm not a copyright lawyer.

